# My sister in law and I can't stand each other. What to do?



## AwfullyGuilty (Oct 29, 2012)

My sister in law (husband's sister) is two-faced person. She always talked about me behind my back no matter how good our relationship was. Couple years ago, she cheated with my brother in law. She was married as well. They lied to whole family for years about that. After all, my sister lost her husband and her child daddy. 
I did not "loose" HIM at all. He just move from one side of family to another with me in the middle ot it. 
This whole situation caused a lots of problems between our families and in our marriage.
It is not just the fact that from all people in area, she would pick my family but also the history with her. 
She envies whatever she does not have and someone else has it. She is never happy for other people and their success. She will talk about them and point out negative things. 
Envy and hate is big part of her life. 

Luckily for me, we do not live in same country and I see her maybe once in 2 years. Recently, when we saw each other, we got into the fight and things did not improve at all. 
I did not speak to her and could not stand her at all. She was saying ugly stuff about me everywhere. She stopped speaking to her other sister who btw loves me and I love her as my own sister.
She could not get over it all all. She was mean to her just because we are friends and she wanted to spend time with me after very long time. 
When our vacation was over, she did not start talk to her and was waiting for her to do first step.

But, what I want to know is how to deal with this situation. 
I can't stand her anymore. I am done trying to be her friend. She is the only person I have problem like this with. I am always friendly and try to avoid conflict as much as possible. 

I almost lost MY own sister when she found out about affair. She tried to take her own life... Her little girl was only one year old when things started.
So for me, it is really hard to forget and move on. 
I know, love is love but it is also the way she treated me for years. She told me I would be nobody without her family. How sad and no true. After all, who is she??? She accomplished nothing in her own life. 

I cannot say my husband to stay away from her, then I guess she always will by part of the family. And this is what I do not like. I don't want her in my life at all. I don't want to hear what she does and what she is saying about me. But how can I do that??? My marriage is already in trouble and this does not help. When I imagine her, I have another reason why to give up on my marriage.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You need to avoid her as much as possible.

Do not every say anything bad about her and act like she does not exist when you are not around her.

Is someone starts to tell you what she says about you, tell them that you are not interested to hear her. And then change the subject.

If some starts to talk about her change the subject. 

Tell your husband that you do not want to hear about her. 

The few times you are around her, be polite. Say hi and that's it. If she starts to say things that are upsetting... change the subject, walk away, etc.

That's about all you can do.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

An oak doesn't care if a pig rubs against it.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't understand some parts of it..



> I almost lost MY own sister when she found out about affair. She tried to take her own life... Her little girl was only one year old when things started.


Who's affair ? Her Husband's affair ? Your affair ?


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, maybe I get it a little . Your husband's sister cheated with your sister's husband ?

Yet you go and have an affair after this ? After you see all this devastation ?


----------



## castepatri (Dec 7, 2012)

Do not every say anything bad about her and act like she does not exist when you are not around her.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just avoid her. That's really the best thing to do.


----------

